# Break in Period?!?



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

When i bought my GTO, i knew to break it in before seeing what it could really do. i also thought that i would be basically getting close to the 400hp that is advertised for the engine. The other day i saw the dealer who sold me the car, and he had some interesting info which i don't know if i should believe. He said that the computer limits the hp to 350 until 7500 miles in order to break the engine in properly?!? I have never heard of anything like this so i tried to look up some info on it. One site mentioned how their new corvette was dynoing at 320 rwhp, other ones with 5000+ miles where bwtween 340 and 350. I guess i am asking if anyone else heard this, and if it is true, and why we were not informed if it is true? Thanks


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Hmmm, very interesting...I know that are lots of folks that have dyno'd their cars "right out of the box", just don't know what their numbers were.
That is a first hear for me. Have you posted this over on www.ls2gto.com?
You might get more (not necessarily better) feedback faster over there.
I'll keep tabs myself...That would be nice to know....What joys await me at
7500miles!arty:


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

yeah it would be crazy to think that there is still 50hp to go. My last car was a 2000ss, and the gto pulls so much harder to me.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

It doesn't sound quite right to me. I know that LSx engines typically dyno better at 5000 miles than when new, but the difference that I've heard is something like 10-15 hp. That is usually attributed to the engine loosening up, not the computer holding the car back. 
I also got my best drag strip pass on mine with less than 2000 miles on it. That would indicate I was making full power at the 1700-1800 mile range.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

There's been some discussion about the fabled "green code" (the green code supposedly was a built-in performance limiting code that eliminated itself after a given setpoint, such as mileage) that GM installs in the new cars, but nobody has been able to prove it. 
Having worked in the metal cutting trade for a few years, most large motor equipment such as Bullards always seemed to work better after they had a few 100 hours on the geartrains. IMO, all complex machinery needs some time to find it's optimum operating clearances.


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

This has nothing to go with this thread but....what is LSx? I've heard LS1 LS2 what's the x?


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

GOAT06 said:


> When i bought my GTO, i knew to break it in before seeing what it could really do. i also thought that i would be basically getting close to the 400hp that is advertised for the engine. The other day i saw the dealer who sold me the car, and he had some interesting info which i don't know if i should believe. He said that the computer limits the hp to 350 until 7500 miles in order to break the engine in properly?!? I have never heard of anything like this so i tried to look up some info on it. One site mentioned how their new corvette was dynoing at 320 rwhp, other ones with 5000+ miles where bwtween 340 and 350. I guess i am asking if anyone else heard this, and if it is true, and why we were not informed if it is true? Thanks



My 06 GTO was dynoed 342rwhp bone stock with just a tune. The car had about 600 miles on it


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

tysgto said:


> This has nothing to go with this thread but....what is LSx? I've heard LS1 LS2 what's the x?


Most of the time when stuff is listed like that it means any version of the "LS" engine line...LS1, LS2, or LS6.

Gerry


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks ShoddyHog, This is my first GM vehicle, I've always had fords.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

tysgto said:


> Thanks ShoddyHog, This is my first GM vehicle, I've always had fords.


You're welcome. As a computer geek, I got used to seeing that sort of notation by people referring to Windows versions. For example, if people wanted to refer to any version of the Windows 95 or 98 versions, they would say Windows 9x. It's not a GM specific thing.

Gerry


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

*Breakin*

I guess we have something to look forward to if this is in fact truearty:


----------

